# Text Formatting on Puritanboard



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

Are there possibly more tag options available for formatting text in our posts? I'm looking for something slightly more sophisticated such as tabs or the ability to indent text lines, for example.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe this will help:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/faq.php

http://forums.xmbforum.com/


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd like to be able to insert multiple blank spaces in a line of text. Any BB or compatible code that will do this?

What I want. ("^" is a blank or space, inserted here to demonstrate what I'm looking for).

1^^I to the hills will lift mine eyes,
^^^^^from whence doth come mine aid.
2^^My safety cometh from the Lord,
^^^^^who heaven and earth hath made.

Using code, and inserting additional blanks where I want them, I get

```
1  I to the hills will lift mine eyes,
         from whence doth come mine aid.
2  My safety cometh from the Lord,
         who heav'n and earth hath made.
```

Code does not preserve the additional blanks.

Using list, and inserting additional blanks where I want them, I get


1 I to the hills will lift mine eyes,
from whence doth come mine aid.
2 My safety cometh from the Lord,
who heav'n and earth hath made.

List does not preserve additional blanks.

Not sure where to look on these other sites. The one basically has the same BB code as found here.

[Edited on 8-27-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

If this thread falls flat again I will assume the answer to my question is "negative." Thank you.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 26, 2006)

You can format posts in html also, which allows for more options than bbcode.

There is a thread somewhere on this. It has to do with "outlining" and has contributions by blhowes and Chris Rhoades. You can run a search for it for more info.

Back to sermon prep...


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> You can format posts in html also, which allows for more options than bbcode.


 Now, don't go telling people that Fred, or they will start inserting audio clips and IFRAMES, and pretty soon the whole Puritanboard will be bogged down with shameless self-promotion and commerciali$ation. 

[align=center][blink]http://www.puritanhead.com/[/blink]

<table cellpadding="4"><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" align="center">
[align=center]










<IFRAME TITLE="For God, Family and Republic" SRC="http://www.puritanhead.com/" width="650" height="600" MARGINWIDTH="4" MARGINHEIGHT="4" SCROLLING="YES" align="TOP"></IFRAME>

<embed src="http://www.elite.net/~gurpal/movie/indysong.mid" loop="TRUE" HEIGHT=60 WIDTH=144 align="center"> Now, with theme music!

<iframe src="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?t=puritan-20&o=1&p=16&l=st1&mode=books&search=Reformed%20Theology&=1&fc1=&lt1=&lc1=&bg1=&f=ifr" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" width="468" height="336" border="0" frameborder="0" style="border:none;" scrolling="no" align="center"></iframe>

  [/align]</td></tr></table>

[Edited on 8-27-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 27, 2006)

As Fred noted, you can use HTML. If you need to add multiple spaces you can use the &nbsp; html code. It stands for Non-breaking space. 

1 I to the hills will lift mine eyes,
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;from whence doth come mine aid.
2 My safety cometh from the Lord,
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;who heav'n and earth hath made.

In the above, I inserted &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; before lines two and four.

[Edited on 8-27-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 27, 2006)

Dangit! It keeps changing my code so all you see is spaces and can't see the html code. Below is the code for a non-breaking space:

& n b s p ;

I put a space between each character so you can see it without xmb converting it to a space upon display. If you take the spaces out above and place as many of those in front of each line you need a specific amount of indenting then it should work.

You can also quote my post above to see the code inside my post.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

*John Calvin: Committing Piracy Against Man\'s Free Will since 1529*











Arrrrggghhh... Shiver me timbers, maties!!!


----------

